# DIYs!



## Griff (Jul 9, 2020)

Looking to get rid of 91 regular DIYs laying around outside my house (There might be duplicates).

If you want to come, please only take what you can learn.

*No entry fee required to visit*, however I am looking for anything posted below, or TBT/NMT tips appreciated!

Would super appreciate if anyone has an Iron Closet DIY.  Only regular DIY I do not have.

Looking to catalog any of the following









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




Looking for any of the following DIY Recipes









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




Looking for any of the following flowers



Spoiler: Looking for these flowers



3 Orange Windflowers
5 Pink Windflowers

4 Orange Lilies

26 Purple Pansies

15 Black Cosmos
4 Orange Cosmos

9 Pink Hyacinths
6 Orange Hyacinths
8 Purple Hyacinths

4 Black Roses
4 Blue Roses
19 Orange Roses
28 Purple Roses

7 Green Mums
8 Purple Mums
1 Pink Mums

7 Pink Tulips


----------



## lulu112 (Jul 9, 2020)

may I visit?


----------



## Keyla (Jul 9, 2020)

Are you open? I have a good amount of things you can catalog...


----------



## Griff (Jul 9, 2020)

Just noticed the posts.

I'll go see if I can get a DoDo code.

Not sure if the server maintenance is still ongoing.

PM both of you soon!


----------



## callimarierose (Jul 9, 2020)

I would love to come as well!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 9, 2020)

PMs were sent!


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi I would love to come as well. I will check though your list first for things I can offer in return


----------



## Griff (Jul 11, 2020)

Updated


----------



## lana. (Jul 11, 2020)

If you are still looking for orange windflowers, you can just come take them from my island. I probably have the amount you need and more!


----------



## nintendoanna (Jul 11, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Megaroni (Jul 11, 2020)

Is this still happening? If so may I visit?


----------



## R3i (Jul 12, 2020)

I have lots of flowers from your list


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 12, 2020)

If this is still happening, I have the fax machine and intercom monitor you can have and the freezer to catalog!


----------



## Kdburger (Jul 12, 2020)

I still have the iron closet DIY if you want.


----------



## Megaroni (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello, may I come?


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2020)

Apologies for all the people who replied as of recently that I was not able to get too.

Been busy in RL.

I will reach out to those who I have not PM'd yet.

As an FYI, there are a lot less DIYs at this point, but you are more then welcome to swing by anyways.  Just not able to determine when I will be on in the game.  Hopefully in the next day or two.

Otherwise, closing the thread at this time.


----------

